# how long does your little one hold their pee?



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

I went out of town this weekend, and Lizzie stayed at home. She held her pee from Friday to Sunday! This is not the first time she has done this. It gets me very upset that she would do something like this. She often holds it as well when I am at work, and waits for mommy to get home, so that she can show me that she is a good girl. I am afraid this is not healthy and can cause her some issues like a uti or bladder infection. 

Is there anything I can do to not encourage this. I leave the piddle pads out for her, and she goes on them when I am home.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

are you sure she didn't go to the bathroom somewhere in the house? or just that whoever was watching her for the weekend didn't see her go to the bathroom when they took her outside? I just can't imagine a small dog holding it for two whole days...but I have heard of larger dogs doing it before. Yes, it can definitely lead to UTIs if she continually holds it too long. But I'm not sure what to tell you. Most of us have an issue with our dogs peeing when and where we don't want them too..not holding it too long..in some ways you're fortunate she's so well potty trained.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, unfortunately last Wed. we had to leave my Gigi home for 11 hours, I have never left alone that long. Normally my mother comes home for lunch for her to potty and play and eat, but that day she couldn't(that day she had to work 1.25 hours away from home) AND I have to work twice as many hours as I normally do.  But Gigi was in her ex-pen the whole time with food, water, toys, and her potty pad. When we came home to my surprize, she did not use the bathroom at all and she did not eat or drink either. I looked for throw up in her pen, but nope. She normally throws up bile if she has eaten in a while, but nope, nothing. My poor baby....She hates to have her schedule messed up... That will never happen again.  

When we came home, I immediately told her to potty, and sshe did, alot and then we went for a long walk. But she looked fine to me, don't know about her bladder though.


----------



## Simon & Simone (Apr 13, 2009)

My dogs can hold their pee through the night sometimes, 8-10 hours. Simon, does not hold it as long as Simone so he knows to go and relieve himself and then comes back to bed-he's like a little person. We don't have a doggie door but we have a wee-wee pad which they both use but we leave them alone in the house for a couple of hours and rarely will they have an accident they almost always go on the wee-wee pad. It's not healthy to have them hold it for too long because they have small bladders and it could lead to infection. Not sure if your dog is wee-wee pad trained but it does help particularly if you work away from home. S&S can be trusted to stay in the house for a few hours at a time so it's definitely worth it.


----------



## rpcvkatherine (Mar 23, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Aug 16 2009, 10:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818596


> Yes, unfortunately last Wed. we had to leave my Gigi home for 11 hours, I have never left alone that long. Normally my mother comes home for lunch for her to potty and play and eat, but that day she couldn't(that day she had to work 1.25 hours away from home) AND I have to work twice as many hours as I normally do.  But Gigi was in her ex-pen the whole time with food, water, toys, and her potty pad. When we came home to my surprize, she did not use the bathroom at all and she did not eat or drink either. I looked for throw up in her pen, but nope. She normally throws up bile if she has eaten in a while, but nope, nothing. My poor baby....She hates to have her schedule messed up... That will never happen again.
> 
> When we came home, I immediately told her to potty, and sshe did, alot and then we went for a long walk. But she looked fine to me, don't know about her bladder though. [/B]


Lizzie peed a bucket, this is why I am lead to believe she held it. She usually does a few squirts, but this was a ton of pee as soon as I got home, she was in the room with me and the pads. she doesnt eat or drink much while I am gone either. She's gone from being a puppy mill dog that just whenever in her cage, to trying to please mommy with her pee.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Haiku will sometimes go for 10-12 hours without going, and it's not because she doesn't have opportunity. I don't know if she forgets to go sometimes, or if she just doesn't feel like going. 

Holding for a whole weekend, however, seems like a really long time. I'd be inclined to think that she had a pee or two when nobody was watching.


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Try using a black light and run it across the carpet, if there are any inconspicuous pee spots, they will definitely glow under the black light.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Holding it for 2 days? wow. that's pretty crazy if she did that, her bladder is just so small to hold it that long, no?

Bisou holds it at night because she sleeps in her crate and that's about 7-8 hours...but the other day I took her to work and even though I had laid out some piddle pads for her, and took her on a walk (but I never seen her yet pee outside), she did not use the bathroom at all during the day. 

My husband (it's his company- we work together) says she probably used it somewhere and the cleaners would find it (!), but I kept my eye on her the entire time and no pee. That was about 9-10 hours we were at work that day. When we came home, she pee'd a lot -on her pads. She does little yellow tinkles all day long usually too.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LitGal @ Aug 16 2009, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818619


> Haiku will sometimes go for 10-12 hours without going, and it's not because she doesn't have opportunity. I don't know if she forgets to go sometimes, or if she just doesn't feel like going.
> 
> Holding for a whole weekend, however, seems like a really long time. I'd be inclined to think that she had a pee or two when nobody was watching.[/B]


My thoughts exactly, and Ollie is the same way. His last pee is on our walk at night around -7-ish and he won't go again until the next morning around 7-ish, even if I try to take him outside to get him to go. So I don't bother anymore.

OP, I wonder if there is a secret pee spot in your house somewhere, lol.


----------

